# Meine Kois - welche Arten sind das?



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

Hallo,

habe mal Bilder von meinen Kois in meine Album gestellt.
Was mich interessieren würde, was sind das für Arten?
Wenn man als "Halblaie" so Bilder vergleicht, ist man doch recht unsicher.

Kann mir da jemand Klarheit verschaffen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

Hallo Thomas, 

Bild 1 = ?  
Bild 2 = ?  
Bild 3 = Shusui
Bild 4 = Shusui
Bild 5 = Aka Matsuba
Bild 6 = Sanke
Bild 7 = Jamabuki Ogon 
Bild 8 = Jamabuki Ogon

Bild 9   = Teich nicht fertig
Bild 10 = noch viel Arbeit
Bild 11 = kleiner Teich mit zu viel Koi und schlechtem Filter

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

11) :razz:     

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Hallo r.t.

danke, jetzt weiss ich endlich mal die Arten.

Zu Bild 9-11:

Ist mir bekannt   

An 10 bin ich am Arbeiten um 11 zu entlasten.
Kois kommen in den Großen, die Goldfische bleiben im Kleinen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Hi

und Bild 2 dürfte ein englischer Ghost sein .


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

ja das könnte sein, habe ihn als Baby gekauft, hiess "Geister Koi" und hatte einen knallgoldenen Kopf. (Deshalb heisst er Sam - aus dem Film Ghost - Nachricht von Sam).
Diese extreme Färbung hat er dann leider verloren. 

Gibt's da einen japanischen Namen dafür?

Koi Bild 1 was als Baby einfarbig silbern, ist jetzt goldbronze.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Thomas

diese Ghost sind , soweit ich informiert bin , eine Züchtung der Engländer , die Japaner züchten diese " Geister-Koi " nicht . Man sagt , dies sei der Abfall bei der Selektierung  :?  Drum haben die auch keinen Japanischen Namen .
Dein erstes Bild war vermutlich einmal ein Platinum Ogon , nun ist es halt auch ein Geisterkoi


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

iihhh, ich hab' Abfall im Teich!  :cry:


----------

